# How I became a Fenix fan.



## tron3 (Dec 20, 2006)

My story starts here at CPF, naturally. It was either a thread, or a reply where someone wrote, "I REALLY like my Fenix L1P".

I was a big Nuwai QIII fan at the time. The only way I would give that up was if something was smaller and gave off similar light. Well, after looking up the L1P and seeing it was smaller and nearly as bright, I had to have it.

It was my beloved EDC for a long time. Sleek, stylish, and bright as a trick pony! Well, I was in love with the style of it, not to mention enthralled with how well made I felt it was for the price. the LOP became my pocket pal when it was released and was always with me until my beloved LO-Ti came along last week.

I later bought the P1 which is my new EDC, until I get the P1D-CE. For general collectors sake I bought the L2P, and very glad to have it for the awesome regulation on Alkalines, but is now discontinued. Added the LxT models as well to have the whole family of higher end Fenix lights.

Fenix just keeps getting better. Any other Fenix Flashaholics?


----------



## zipplet (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I ordered my first fenix about a week ago, still awaiting delivery - the L0P. I'm also interested in the P1D-CE but it's currently on pre-order only  - it'll be my first that uses CR123A. I'm sure I'll be really happy with both of them, and it'll lead to me collecting more fenix flashlights 

I'm also interested in the L2T...


----------



## jayhackett03 (Dec 20, 2006)

I bought an L1P because it was voted best light of 2005. That was the only reason i bought it. 

I loved it and "innocent bystanders" were very impressed with how bright a little flashlight could be. It became my EDC.

I then found out that the L2P's were discontinued and immediately wanted one. I also thought they were the most beautiful Fenix light ever. I love the size of it. People may think its too big but i love it. I may buy the 123 adapter for it and then start looking into modding the LED, maybe. 

Fenix beams are what i consider "perfect" for EDC. 

Random side note: I'm not a fan of any AAA Fenix light.


----------



## alberto (Dec 20, 2006)

I have quite a few LED lights but Fenix has become my favorite. The company seems to understand the balance of form, function, and utility. Some other companies miss the boat in at least one of these areas. 

My previous EDC was a L1P w/2-stage mod. Now it's a L1T with CR123 body. Love it.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Dec 20, 2006)

alberto said:


> My previous EDC was a L1P w/2-stage mod. Now it's a L1T with CR123 body. Love it.


 
you can put 3volts through the L1 LED head? thought that would overdrive it?


----------



## planex (Dec 20, 2006)

The L1P was my first Fenix as well. I could not believe how much light came from just a single AA battery. Definately the flashlight of the year for 2005. Then, early in 2006 the LOP was released. I jumped on that one right away. Amazing output for a AAA light as well. I waited awhile before getting the P1, but was glad I did. Pocket rocket indeed! Since then I got an E0, and I am just a day or two away from getting my P1D CE. Fenix is an amazing company able to bring the latest technology to the masses before the competition and at reasonable prices. I know I will be buying more lights from Fenix next year, hopefully Cree based AA and AAA lights.

Do you think the P1D CE will be the flashlight of the year for 2006?


----------



## alberto (Dec 20, 2006)

jayhackett03 said:


> you can put 3volts through the L1 LED head? thought that would overdrive it?



The L1T head is exactly the same as the L2T head.

Oops see next post. Thought there was an error. Please ignore. Sorry.


----------



## alberto (Dec 20, 2006)

jayhackett03 said:


> you can put 3volts through the L1 LED head? thought that would overdrive it?



The L1T head is exactly the same as the L2T head. In fact, marked on the head is "L1T/L2T."


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 21, 2006)

I got hooked on the L1P. It was a breakthrough of performance, innovation, efficiency, and value. Still stands up up pretty well against the many Fenix copiers which have followed it.

And Fenix has maintained that edge and maybe even widened its lead since then with the L1/2T, the P1, the L0P, the E1, E0, L0P-SE, Cree versions and so on.


----------



## Concept (Dec 21, 2006)

I do like my Fenix lights. I have others but Fenix is the most numerous.

E1
LOP SE
LO-Ti
L1T
L2T
P1 

I know another CPFer Moonknight who has just about every Fenix they have put out. I am pretty sure he is a fan.


----------



## :)> (Dec 23, 2006)

I also remember how very impressed I was by the performance of the L1P. The size, runtime and output make it one of the very best lights ever made in my opinion. 

I have been through many different Fenix lights (L1P's, L2P, E0, P1, L1T, L2T) and all have been satisfying to me with the exception of the L1T whose output was a little green for my taste at the time (I have since changed my mind about a little green in the LED tint). 

I have a P1D (Luxeon) inbound and I expect to be very satisfied with it. 

I am also a Fenix fan... among other brands as well.

-Goatee


----------



## LowBat (Dec 23, 2006)

I had my doubts about all the Fenix hype last year. Now the L1P is my EDC.


----------



## Moonknight (Dec 23, 2006)

Concept said:


> I do like my Fenix lights. I have others but Fenix is the most numerous.
> 
> E1
> LOP SE
> ...


 
Haha...you are right Concept, I am crazy,  crazy for Fenix. 

Wow you got your Ti huh.. :naughty: 

My first fenix light was L1P too. It was one of the premiums lights at that time. Fenix should slow down introducing new lights a little. Why? Because I couldn't catch up its collection  Hahaha...


----------



## Concept (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey Moonknight how about an updated pic of your collection? pretty please!


----------



## Moonknight (Dec 24, 2006)

Concept said:


> Hey Moonknight how about an updated pic of your collection? pretty please!


 
On you command brother. Give me about 2 days....:lolsign:


----------



## supes (Dec 24, 2006)

I can still remember that day on CPF. It was sunny outside and the birds were chirping on the apple tree branch. 4sevens had a pre-order group buy on the Fenix L1's and L1P's. Not a lot of people knew about the company but WOW did it grow fast. I had 2 L1P's on order and remember not eating good for a week or 2 for those 2 lights. 

Just got the LOD SE in Red the other day from Mr. 4sevens. This thing is sweeet! :santa:


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 24, 2006)

have a L2T and i am LOVING IT!!!


----------



## tron3 (Dec 24, 2006)

supes said:


> ...I had 2 L1P's on order and remember not eating good for a week or 2 for those 2 lights.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you gave up food for those flashlights? I guess that makes you TRUE FENIX-aholic. :rock:


----------



## :)> (Dec 24, 2006)

tron3 said:


> Wow, you gave up food for those flashlights? I guess that makes you TRUE FENIX-aholic. :rock:



No doubt!

CERTIFIABLE

-Goatee


----------



## AArcVarc (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought a P1D CE as my first serious EDC after a few less expensive lights bought mostly out of curiosity. Regulated LED lights have captured my imagination. Of the varous lights offered herein, there are a few that seem to illicit the most hits, Fenix ranks high among them. 
So, I ordered an L2T to round out my initial learning period and will play with the various newer battery offerings.
So far, Ive adorned the P1D CE with some 3M adhesive backed texture tape and put a 1/4" stip around the head and some narrow strips on the body lengthwise. It makes operating the light singlehanded easy but makes using the holster more difficult. 

I think I'd like to fashion a cap to fit over the lens to protect it in my pocket. This cap should not be entirely opaque so that you can see the light come thru it and serve as a diffusing device in some lighting circumstances.


----------

